# The Ogden Diaries



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

I am Jamie Van Natta's Dad, Lance. I am at my first World Cup in person even though she has been shooting them since 1996. I thought I would bring you some of the things that I experience while I am here. I will do my best to tell you what I have seen.

Yesterday I arrived and I won't bore you with the flight, car rental, motel things that we all go through. Since I don't travel hardly at all anymore some of it was a little tedious but all in all I got it all done and even found the field. I immediately ran into my old friend Tom Green. He hasn't changed a bit since I last saw him a few years ago. He has a real kush job as DOS of this tournament. He rarely has to get up out of his chair. I reminded him he never had it so good and he readily agreed. Ran into more friends like Marty Swanson, Bob Pian, Bob Romero and others. Jamie called from the airport while I was talking with GT and all the rest to tell me she had just gotten in from Darrington and she was scheduled to do some media thing. I said I would see her tomarrow and that was the end of Day one for me. 

DAY TWO (Official Practice)

Today was the official practice day for all the teams. It ran from 9 to 12:30 for all. In this tournament the compounders are shooting the qualification rounds at 50 meters on the FITA 80 CM face. This is the first time so it will be interesting. The field is beautiful and anticipation is high for everyone. I spent most of the morning down with the compound girls and met a bunch of people I had only read about in the past. Camila Soemod shot in the NFAA Field last week and shot all five days with Jamie. They had a great time and Camila learned a lot about field. It was her first time. She learned the rules a week before and they handed her one of those things that measures the angles and told her to knock herself out. She told me she had never seen nature as beautiful as that. The trees were so big and it was alot of fun for her. Said she was hooked. I got a chance to talk a long time with Ivana Buden also. She is a great gal and she is good friends with Jamie. She is another who loves field shooting and she said she missed Jamie not being at the World Field. Also got a chance to meet her DAD. You know most archers parents are all the same. We all want our kids to live their dreams and Mr. Buden and I are some of the lucky ones. He is one of the Coaches in Croatia and he coaches his daughter. Ivana has had some shoulder problems but is coming out of it now. She also made some other changes that I am not at liberty to talk about yet. I had a wonderful time talking to both Ivana and her Dad.

This is one of the better days to go to the World Cup as you can ask for pictures without bothering anyone too much. Albina Longonova had arrived representing the Russia. At least "SHE" had gotten there. All her stuff was in New York somewhere. Hoyt was busy trying to find a 31+ inch draw that she could shoot. Tomarrow morning is the actual qualification round for the compounders so you can imagine there was some scrambling going on. What amazes me is all the archers I have ever seen, seem to take that kind of stuff in stride. She was not upset at all. She was just trying to find something to shoot. Hoyt threw something together and she dawned a coaches shirt so she could go out on the field and shoot.

I met Pat Coughlan (Aussie) Ashley Wallace (Canada) Nicky Hunt (UK) and on and on. When we departed the field Jamie and I decided to have a date tonight for the block party being put on by Ogden in the center of town for all the archers. Should be fun. Now if I can only find out how to upload pictures I will get some up for you to look at. Remember this was my fun day so most are from the compound side.

If you have any questions or anything you want me to ask FITA or the archers about just leave a post on this thread and I will see what I can do.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Looking forward to pictures and more updates! :darkbeer:


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Pictures*

Here are some of the pictures I took. More to follow. If you put you icon over the picture I have most of them named for you so you know who they are. Picture one is Camilla Soemod from Denmark. Number two right is Longonova from Russia without the bow and Patrizio Hofer from Switzerland.
Number three is the Aussie Team being checked out by the judges. We found 3 illegals and had to deport them Marcus. I think we deported Pat just on general principals. Number four is the backdrop on the right hand side of the field.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Ogden Diary Pictures*

First picture is Nicky Hunt from from the UK. Number two is Diane Watson checking her sight out after a couple of miscues. Number three is Jamie and Didier Mieville. Didier wears so many hats at the FITA office in Lausanne that it wears me out just thinking about it. Number 4 is Jesse Broadwater fresh off his win at the NFAA National Field.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

It was nice meeting you today. See you at the field tomorrow!


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Pictures from the Ogden Diaries*

Picture one is Dean Alberga official FITA photographer and rapidly turning into the official wedding photographer for many of the FITA archers. Number two is Jamie at practice. If you look close you will see she is on a bit of a down slope. She said every time she shot she thought one leg was shorter than the other. Oh well that's where they told her to shoot and she did just come from the field shoot. Number three is of Sandrine Vandionant of France. I just couldn't stop myself from taking this picture. Number four is Ashley Wallace from Canada. She is doing great on the World Cup Circuit this year and seems really nice. She is pretty quiet though.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*I forgot the pictures*

Sorry about the pictures. Lets try this again


----------



## Utah1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Me and my wife were down at te 25th street shin dig for a bit tonight. Here are some pics for you.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Ogden at night*

We also went down to the street dance. The town of Ogden closed a couple of street down in the old part of town and they had ethnic dancers from all over the world. Czech dancers and many others were there performing their native dancing. The US team was introduced to the town and they put on a demonstration I think. Jamie and I must have missed it. There was food from around the world and we got to sample a lot of different tastes. It was alot of fun. We sat and talked to a nice elderly couple about archery and the World Cup. They said they are from Ogden and don't really know much about archery so Jamie and I explained as much as we could without getting to confusing. They asked Jamie if she was shooting and she told them she was assigned target one with a Canadian, an Aussie and New Zelander. They are coming to see the whole thing tomarrow. Good for them! Geez I walked throughout the whole downtown with my daughter and she seems to know everyone. It is just amazing to me. A Korean coach stopped by, I'm not sure who he was or what country he was coaching for, just to say Hi. I have met a ton of people and I will never remember them all but they are what makes archery special around the world. I'm on my way to bed now so I can get up on time to watch again tomarrow. I am really enjoying this whole thing.


----------



## Utah1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well sir, welcome to Ogden. I hope you enjoy our little town. Wish your daughter luck for us i hope to see you guys some time. Me and my wife enjoy meeting fellow shooters and AT'ers.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Ogden Pictures*

#1 Pat Coughlan Australia #2 Andrea Gales UK #3 Kush Job Tom Green #4 Kristen Braun USA Recurver


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

lcv said:


> We also went down to the street dance. The town of Ogden closed a couple of street down in the old part of town and they had ethnic dancers from all over the world. Czech dancers and many others were there performing their native dancing. The US team was introduced to the town and they put on a demonstration I think. Jamie and I must have missed it. There was food from around the world and we got to sample a lot of different tastes. It was alot of fun. We sat and talked to a nice elderly couple about archery and the World Cup. They said they are from Ogden and don't really know much about archery so Jamie and I explained as much as we could without getting to confusing. They asked Jamie if she was shooting and she told them she was assigned target one with a Canadian, an Aussie and New Zelander. They are coming to see the whole thing tomarrow. Good for them! Geez I walked throughout the whole downtown with my daughter and she seems to know everyone. It is just amazing to me. A Korean coach stopped by, I'm not sure who he was or what country he was coaching for, just to say Hi. I have met a ton of people and I will never remember them all but they are what makes archery special around the world. I'm on my way to bed now so I can get up on time to watch again tomarrow. I am really enjoying this whole thing.


Absolutely!
The venue is just as spectacular as for the 2009 Youth Championships!
The street party was fantastic. It was great see everyone away from the field sharing fun and entertainment.
Lots of community exposure and public interest in the Weber State and Lindquist Field Finals.


----------



## KJarchery (Jun 12, 2010)

How fun! Keep the posts coming Jamie's dad.


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

Lance: thanks for the updates, stories, and pics. Please keep them coming. 
Best wishes for Jammie and the rest of team USA!
10
10
10


----------



## Utah1 (Jul 11, 2008)

I went down to the shoot today after work and i ran into Jamie's father Lance. I cant tell you how nice this gentleman is. After talking with him for a bit he introduced me to his daughter Jamie and WOW she is just as nice, very down to earth people. Thanks for taking the time to talk with me Lance and Jamie you guys are true Ambassador's to our sport. I hope that i get a chance to talk with you guys again, I have a few questions i would like to ask the two of you.

Brim (Utah1)


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*It was a good day.*

I'm eating a big Mac as I write this so excuse me for being late with my posts. I arrived at the field around 7:00 am this morning so I could harrass Tom Green a little more. As it turned out he wasn't there but a lot of the volunteers were. I have to tell you the the volunteers have been great at this tournament and they even have enough of them to do the job. What a luxury. Next on the field was low and behold my daughter!!! She said she didn't sleep to0 well last night and there was no reason to stick around the hotel any further. We chatted about the NAA Nationals and then the NFAA Nationals. We kind of have this deal going that she only calls me after a tournament if she wins. Otherwise I have to call her and get all the news by dragging it out of her. I don't care about what she shot so much, but, more about what all went on. Last couple of weeks I haven't gotten any calls or any call backs. Oh well.

The rest of the team started coming in and before you no it we are into the 50 meter qualification round. During that round I meet Ashley Wallace's Grandfather and Grandmother. Ashley has placed first and third in the last two World Cups. Jamie didn't remember his name but she did remember huddling around a radiant heater he had at nationals one year in Colorado Springs. I look up on the board and low and behold Jamie is leading the pack after a few ends. Next I run into Dee Wilde. We didn't talk much but Dee is always a nice guy. So I take a walk down to the recurve end to get pictures. I don't want to be run off AT if I don't get any. I take a bunch of pictures and then walk down "merchandise way" where HOYT, EASTON, FITA, DANAGE, LANCASTER, and a few others are all hanging out. I have been looking for a poster on the Ogden Event so maybe I can get the team to sign it for me. Well, I can't find any poster but I do run into the lady that painted the orginal official painted of FITA and this world cup. Easton I think commissioned the art and the took the original painting but she is selling signed prints. There in front of me is print 1 of 100. I ask her to put it to one side and run over to Jamie on the far side of the field. On the way I hear GT announcing that she is still leading. I explain to her what I saw and she said Dad I didn't even call you on your birthday. I go for half if you go for half. I run all the way back to the other side of the field and now I own # 1 of 100. On my way back to watch Jamie again I stop and buy a Hoyt Shooting Shirt for my doctor who has kept me alive long enough to experience all of this. He shoots a Matthews but I really don't care. On my way back to Jamie I hear she has won the qualification round. I'm thinking to myself, I really came to watch Jamie shoot so why am I running around like a chicken with it's head cut off. I decided to settle down for the Mixed Team Eliminations. Jamie and Roger Willet are shooting together for the USA. We win against the New Zeelanders but I'm still not sure what happened or how we did it. Everyone is confused. On they go to shoot against Martin Damsbo and Camilla Soemod for Denmark. That match couldn't have been closer. It goes to a one arrow shootoff and Jamie and Roger both nail the spot and win the shootoff. Next opponent will be the Russian Federation at the Baseball field in Ogden.

I got a chance to talk to Joe Assay whom I knew from Michigan years back. He won the world indoor Championships back then. He was really good!! We talked for quite a while and he was interested in Jamie and the Team and what all is going on now is archery. I also got to meet UTAH 1 Brim and we chatted for a while. Jamie came up and I introduced her to him. He said his wife had seen this tournament and had talked to Diane Watson for 1/2 hour or so at the downtown shindig. His wife is sold on target archery now so it looks as though 3-D is out the door, at least temporarily.

I forgot to tell you that on the first four target butts were filled with Brits, Kiwi's, Aussies, and Canadians. What a group. They all like and have known each other for quite a while. James Park from Australia was a lot of fun to talk to and Fiona Hyde from Australia is a hoot.

I left my camera in the car but I will be posting lots more pictures tonight.

Tomorrow is elimation day. Keep your fingers crossed for the good ole USA!!!!


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Pictures Day Three*

Scoreboards


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Day Three Pictures*

Brittany Lorenti in the middle of the qualification round #2 Jamie's early arrival. #3 Jenny early in the morning getting focused on the job at hand. #4 Jake Kaminski getting ready for the shoot.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Pictures day three*

#1 Butch Johnson (Been ther done that!) #2 Erika and Fiona Hyde from Australia waiting to go to the line. #3 Brady Ellison either leaving or coming on the field. Can' t remember which. #4 Two more Aussie's You couldn't swing a dead cat without hitting some form of Australian in our area. They are great fun and really nice.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

I am really tired so I think that will be all for tonight. I will start again tomarrow. I hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*One Last Set*

#1 Jamie and Roger against the Danes #2 Jamie and Roger against the New Zeelanders #3 Michelli Frangelli Italy #4 USA Recurve Guys


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Great coverage lcv, please keep it up, it is almost as fun as being there!


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Super X*

I will try to keep it up. My intent is to give people a different look at a World Cup and not just the dry old shooting pose and statistics. It has really been fun but it is hard on my old chubby body. I will do the best I can. I think I will go over to the FITA site now and see what is really happening at this tournament. Green slipped me six Mike's Hard Lemonades and I may never get out of bed tomarrow and I have only consumed one of them!!!!


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

lcv said:


> She also made some other changes that I am not at liberty to talk about yet..


According to the pics, she switched from Mathews to Hoyt. Sounds reasonable considering what Mathews has to offer in target line bows this year. If one doesn't like the Triumph (and many don't), and is on the shorter draw side, then one has no really good choice in the 2010 mathews line.


----------



## Archer_Lady (Jan 18, 2005)

Go to bed dad! And sleep in a bit tomorrow. We don't shoot until the afternoon.

--J


----------



## Noxxio (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to post up pictures and write this. :thumbs_up

Thanks

Noxx


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

Was that my daughter talking to me! Ok dear, I will sleep in and not see you until the afternoon, mother Jamie.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

I really enjoyed the "Ogden Diaries". Thank you, sir!

I always watch the World Cup videos over on the FITA-TV web-site, which gives you the feel of the tournament up at the line, but you've given us a look at the goings-on behind the line.

Interesting that the typical "archery parent" experience is so universal from the grass roots all the way up to World Cup level. I always look forward to accompanying my son, watching him give his best, seeing those familiar faces (the other archery parents and their kids), chatting, taking pictures, etc. It really is a lot of fun.

Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

I really enjoyed the "Ogden Diaries". Thank you, sir!

I always watch the World Cup videos over on the FITA-TV web-site, which gives you the feel of the tournament up at the line, but you've given us a look at the goings-on behind the line.

Interesting that the typical "archery parent" experience is so universal from the grass roots all the way up to World Cup level. I always look forward to accompanying my son, watching him give his best, seeing those familiar faces (the other archery parents and their kids), chatting, taking pictures, etc. It really is a lot of fun.

Anyway, thanks again.

P.S. Good Luck to all US and German archers


----------



## sven (Feb 10, 2003)

Great stuff to read and verry nice pictures

Hey you should go to every world cup event 

Keep it up :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

:thumbs_upAWESOME!!!!:shade:


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Ogden Diaries - Elimination Day*

Another long day at the field for me. I took a lot of pictures for the Aussie's as they seem to get left out of information at these tournaments. I posted pictures of just Australians for them and posted it on their forum. 

I got to the field around 8:00 am this morning which was Recurve Morning for both men and women. I did not get a lot of pictures but I will post what I have. All the Americans got knocked out but not for the lack of trying. Brady had a tie break I think that lost the match and it was close. Jake Kaminski hung in there to the last eight but then he went down too. It turns out that 3 Koreans and a Canadian are left with the Canadian shooting for Bronze Saturday. All the lady recurvers went down also. Just one of those days. It was really hot today so I have been cooked medium well. Again there was no water for the spectators that I know about although someone did say you could get it if you left the field and went down merchandise way. I am afraid to go down there anymore as it costs me way too much money when I pass all those booths. I also stole a chair from some where as they are no seats on the ladies side of the field. I apologise to the tournament for that. I left it there of course but I did use it during the events. 

The elimination rounds always tend to drag on and I don't know if it was the format or just the fact that it is an elimination round. FITA will have to figure out a way to improve the system if they want spectators to stay and watch. This is just an observation and without being critical of anything. Two water coolers would have helped to the spectators also. The compounders took to the field at around 1:30. All had around 30 minutes or more of practice. The girls had a smaller group for some reason at this stage so they not only practiced then but also through the 32 round and the 16th round of the men. It went on and on with tie breaks etc. At this point I am over done in the oven and the ladies haven't fired a shot yet in actual competition. Again, not much you can do about that stuff. To make a long story short Jamies wins on a tiebreaker in her first match. Wins on another girls last arrow, and loses to Doris Jones from Canada in the semi's to see who is shooting for gold and bronze. While Jamie did not shoot up to par she fought her way through to get to the bronze and some much needed World Cup Points. She will be busy on Saturday as she will be in the Gold Medal Mixed Team Event, the individual Bronze, and probably the Team match at the Minor League Baseball park in Ogden on Saturday night. Erika and Brittany had to shoot each other and it is too bad because they were both shooting very well. Braden and Roger Willet had to shoot against each other also but it was much later in the rounds so they are both going to medal matches. I am just not sure who is shooting for gold. I guess I will have to check the FITA Site for that info.

I met more people today. One guy from FITA and I am really sorry I don't remember his name, who makes sure all the archers are where they are supposed to be on time for the whole tournament. Jamie said it is like Hurding Cats. They never are where they are supposed to be, they don't follow directions well and when you want them they are very hard to find. How would you like a job like that. I met Greg Poole from B-Stinger. He was a real nice guy. I also ran into Joe Assay from Michigan who had moved back to his home state of Utah about 2 years ago. He was the indoor World Champion back in 1991. It was fun talking to him as we have alot of mutual friends.

That is it for today. Teams rounds tomarrow and I will get pictures of the compound boys for you guys as I have neglected them somewhat. Tough because they are on the field when Jamie is and I came to see my daughter. Subway sandwich for Jamie and I tonight. She is going to log on the computor at Toledo and get some work done. I am going to log off and hit the hay. I may get some pictures uploaded yet tonight.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Pictures*

Picture one Jamie moving on in the elimination rounds #2 Lloyd Brown who is now coaching the British Team #3 Swiss Recurver #4 Brady shooting during his "Bye" in the eliminations #5 Tom Dielen who is all things FITA. He runs FITA


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*More pictures*

Picture # 1 The Cat Hurder from FITA #2 Doris Jones from Canada whom knocked Jamie off #3 Katuna Loreg and an Aussie in a match #4 Brittany checking out her I phone #5 Our Compounders out early in the morning supporting our Recurve Shooters. I also forgot Merchandise Way


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

More later guy and gals. I'm out of gas!!!!!!!..........zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

The Cat Hurder from FITA = Andreas Lorenz ...:teeth::teeth:


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

*Great Photos*

Ditto Jason 22.

Thanks lcv for the photographs.

Regards,


----------



## Archer_Lady (Jan 18, 2005)

*Medal Matches today!*

Sorry my dad couldn't put any new observations up yesterday but I'll sum up the exciting bits... we have three, count them three!, teams in the gold medal matches today!

Men's recurve kept it interesting for us the whole time, taking and losing and taking the lead several times in their matches. They will be shooting against China at 4:22PM

Women's compound took only the minimum required three ends to defeat New Zealand so we will be shooting at 7:00PM. The compound boys had to work a little harder after losing the first set but defeated Australia in the next three to shoot for gold against Canada at 7:26PM tonight.

Also happening this evening will be the mixed team gold, Roger and me vs. Russia's Viktoria Balzhanova and Alexander Dambaev at 7:50PM. Then the Women's Bronze medal for me at 8:08, Roger shoots the Men's Bronze at 8:38 and the Men's Gold happens at 8:53 where Braden and Jorge from El Salvador will rematch for the millionth time it seems... 

All times are mountain time today (Saturday August 7th). You can find your way to the live scoring from www.archery.org.

Wish us luck everyone! Dad will hoepfully have a good seat and be manning the camera for lots of posts next week when he gets home and recovers from this thin air. 

--Jamie


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Ogden Diaries*

Thanks to my daughter for posting for me. Thin air, a lung infection, gasping for breath and calling my doctor in Michigan to get a prescription all but put me on my back yesterday. I huffed and puffed my way in the afternoon to watch the US compound girls win their match and a spot in the gold medal match. I would have taken pictures of the guys but I am really having a hard time moving around. The old go 20 feet, stop and gasp for air just doesn't cut it at an archery tournamement.

After the shooting stopped yesterday, Jamie and I hit the highway to find the pharmacy my docter called and to mail off a print I bought. Then we went and had dinner together and I dropped her off at the hotel where the team is staying. 

This morning Mother Jamie called me to see how I was. She had some antibiotics her docter gives her for other reasons and it happens it is the same stuff my docter gives me in the same dosage. She and Mel Nichols ran it over to the hotel. I hope this helps. I've got a few pictures from yesterday that I will post. I just couldn't take many.

Thanks to Vittorio for identifying the "Cat Hurder"!! Andreas, I've got to remember that name.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Glad you're feeling better Lance... Please take care of yourself!

It's great to see so many USA shooters in the medal round, especially on home turf. I bet it is a proud moment for all of them :darkbeer:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

This is an awesome thread. Thank you for taking the time out of your busy schedule to share it with us.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Thanks*

Good luck Team USA.

Jamie Dad you should be very proud. I have been a big fan of Jamie for a longtime and she a class act. Very impressive archer.

Good Luck Jamie and do what you do best hit those X rings. Jamie you might enjoy to hear Im shooting a HOYT of loving it.

Thanks for the posts! Hopefully oneday we can get some live coverage of archery.
DB


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

USA Women won Team gold!!!!

Men's team is up next.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*It Was another good day!!!!*

I will report more when I get home from Ogden today. It is 1:30 AM and I am in my motel room packing for the trip home. Jamie is picking me up from the room and we are driving together to the airport in about 2 hours or so. The baseball field was great the backing everyone gave the USA shooters was wonderful to see. The recurve men won gold over the team from China and it was spectacular!!! Roger Willet and Jamie took the Silver in the mixed team. Roger took Bronze in the individual and the men compound men took gold against the Canadians. The compound girls won the gold over the Canadians in team play and Jamie V won the Bronze in the female individual. I was going to meet her at the front gate she was surrounded by people. Everyone wanted to talk to her, shake her hand or just give her a hug. It was really great. She signed everything from shoes to programs to shirts, hats, casts, and just about everything people wanted signed. 

I will go over my thoughts overall and give you a final report on how I thought everything went when I get home. Until then it's been fun and I hope everyone enjoyed the pictures.

Lance


----------



## lmmarcher (Nov 16, 2008)

Lance, I certainly enjoyed your pictures and commentary from the World Cup. Sorry you had some bad days with the altitude, but know it can get ya. Kind of wish Ed/I had gone up but just coming back from Nat'l decided not to. Hopefully maybe next year. Will be interested to see your final report & glad Jamie got a gold, silver & bronze medal.
Take care of yourself.

The Martens


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*I can't believe I forgot.*

I left out Braden beating Jorge for the individual gold and Roger winning the Bronze individual. I apologise to Braden and Roger.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on the Bronze Jamie


And a big congrats to Rodger and Braden as well.


Go USA!!!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

*Ogden*

More video available on YouTube.

This is an abbreviated recurve Quarter Finals. It concludes with an interview of the USA men's recurve team.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_u8P47LriI

Regards,


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Ogden Diaries*

I juat got home on Sunday and was not feeling well so I went to the doctor on Monday who immediately put me in the hospital dorect frpm the office. I have spent the last two days with tests etc trying to figure out my oxygen problems. Just got my computor at the hospital so I can at least communitcate with others. Will be in for a while I think. When I get back home I will post what pictures I have from the ballfield. Not of them turned out very well because my camera is not very professional, is over five years old and when I can't use that flash, knowing GT would yell at me, I was at a disadvantage. Dean Alberga has good one though. He takes the pictures for FITA and has a regular web site where you can find more. Got to go as there is a smiling nurse with a needle in her hand and a twinkle in her eye standing near waiting for me to finish. CYA all later. "OUCH!!!!!"


----------



## KJarchery (Jun 12, 2010)

Well wishes Lance


----------



## Jane (Nov 3, 2004)

*Illness*



lcv said:


> I juat got home on Sunday and was not feeling well so I went to the doctor on Monday who immediately put me in the hospital dorect frpm the office. I have spent the last two days with tests etc trying to figure out my oxygen problems. Just got my computor at the hospital so I can at least communitcate with others. Will be in for a while I think. When I get back home I will post what pictures I have from the ballfield. Not of them turned out very well because my camera is not very professional, is over five years old and when I can't use that flash, knowing GT would yell at me, I was at a disadvantage. Dean Alberga has good one though. He takes the pictures for FITA and has a regular web site where you can find more. Got to go as there is a smiling nurse with a needle in her hand and a twinkle in her eye standing near waiting for me to finish. CYA all later. "OUCH!!!!!"


Lance,you are in our prayers.
Jane


----------



## REB57 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Great Coverage for those of us that can't be there*

Thanks for the coverage & what a beautiful venue


----------

